# Cost of Building Own Vivarium?



## Potatatas (Oct 24, 2018)

As I'm getting into DIY lately and soon having my garden done out with a nice big shed I'm thinking of projects I can do. Vivariums seem simple to make as they are basically chip board, glass, runners and a couple vents at the most basic. I just priced up building a 4x2x2 and came to around £135 for materials (excluding screws and glue) but that's without shopping around and I found the chipboard on B and Q who are way more pricey than local timber yards.


So has anyone made their own vivs and wouldn't mind sharing how much materials cost roughly?


Probs just cheaper to buy second hand as I got my kingsnakes for £60 and pretty sure I'll never be able to make one for less. But it's more about the making rather than saving money. Plus I really hate the ventilation on premade ones.


Cheers!


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

You really shouldn't be concerned about the the cost as having a custom built enclosure means you have the actual housing to the specifications that suits the inhabitants, the room where it will reside and your personal taste.
Measure up, get down to the timber yard and get it all cut to size with the possibility of this being free if you have spent enough with them.
I couldn't tell you the costs regarding my builds as it wasn't an issue. The fact that it was what was best for the project or inhabitants made a purchase the priority.
Then you have the satisfaction gained from the build too knowing it is a custom one.
Stop sounding like a cheapskate and get on with it :lol2:


----------



## Potatatas (Oct 24, 2018)

But I am a cheapskate that doesn't earn a lot of money... I'm not too worried about price though. I'm just excited to start making stuff and have to wait until our garden is sorted which is gunna take a while so I'm just torturing myself watching youtube tutorials on woodworking...


----------



## pikwik (Aug 31, 2017)

Your estimate of £135 doesn't sound too bad.


----------



## Tammyjones12 (Sep 11, 2019)

If you do end up making them I'm from south Wales and I'm looking for 2 vivs 6x2x2 for my 2 boas so I'd be interested in buying something off u if it's not that expensive and it's good quality


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

I am no master craftsman and I have built my own enclosure before - the beauty of this is you can build to your own requirements and ideas. 

I like to create two tiered enclosures with the to half being a vivarium (above ground) and a drawer below (underground) connected be a round hole in the floor of the upper tier. Although this would have been possible to buy / modify I like to do my own stuff.


----------

